# CBFM



## Blondie80 (May 26, 2011)

Is anybody using this? I need a little help......

On my first go, I got 5 highs, 2 peaks (and it thing another high after, can't quite remember), but I wanted to knwo if this is what they give you as standard on your first go (the 5 highs?), as I've just registered my first high of this cycle - so trying to judge if it will be like last month and give me 5 hights again, so we get a better idea of when ovulation is...

My cycles are irregular, but usually between 32-35 days.

Or, does it/can it change every month?

Thanks for your help! 

Blondie


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Blondie,


You won't get exactly the same number of highs every month but the monitor automatically gives you a peak and a high after the first peak.


Good Luck,


Rach


----------



## Blondie80 (May 26, 2011)

Ahhh got it, thanks Rach! 

So really, no point testing after the first peak then!


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

no, some people keep a used stick and just put that in the monitor after first peak until the monitor stops asking for sticks!


good luck.


Rach


----------



## Blondie80 (May 26, 2011)

Ahhh, OK - thanks.

Oh, hang on - is it bad to ignore it and put in no stick then? I missed one of the days a few days ago, and thought I'd just ignore it and nothing would happen/it wouldn't mess anything up.


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

I used to not put a stick in at all after i got the first peak but someone on here said to put a used stick in. It didn't seem to make any difference for all of the months I used it.


Rach x


----------



## Blondie80 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you! I will too, just in case.


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Have just received mine  and I need to understand it yet!!! Heeeeelllllpppppp!!!!


----------



## Blondie80 (May 26, 2011)

I read it cover to cover Glitter, before I started my period and it didnt seem to sink in! Until, I started my period and in a mad panic had to start using it and kind of reading it a page at a time as I needed it!

Its not as complicated as it seems and I am confident I have more than got the hang of it! So ask any questions! 
x


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello  so I switch it on and press 'm' and that shows a number 1 and that is the first day of my cycle? Then I wait until it shows a flashing stick before I need to test? And that should be about day 6? Oh deary


----------



## Blondie80 (May 26, 2011)

Yep! Press M on the first day of your cycle, unless like me you come on an afteroon/evening, I waited til the next morning to press M at the time you generally want to test. I choose to do mine at 7:30am, because it gives you 3 hours before and 3 hours after to test, but I was always pretty much bang on the money. In fact, I was so excited the first month I jumped out of bed at the alarm each morning!2

Once you 'peak' - it will automatically give you a peak reading the day after, then a high, so just put used sticks in for these two days.

Exciting! (I love gadgets, so this was super duper exciting for me!)


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Ah very good! So when I switch it on tomorrow will it show a '2' or is that something I have to programme in myself? Xx


----------



## Blondie80 (May 26, 2011)

It will automatically show you a 2


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Oooo how exciting I switched it on and it said '2'   loving my gadget x


----------



## Blondie80 (May 26, 2011)

Its exciting huh? I wished away time to get to the highs and peaks. Ahh who am I kidding, Im on my second month, I still do!!!


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Well it is lovely but slightly upset today as my donor has let ms down for next week  really upset as was hoping this cycle would be it xx


----------



## Blondie80 (May 26, 2011)

Oh Glitter, I'm so sorry to hear that - is this someone you have used before, could you think about talking to another, and having a backup for future, or even in time for this cycle?
xx


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Just devastated, it's one hurdle or another.. I have got a back up but I told him I didn't need him now he's unavailable arghhhhh xx


----------



## Blondie80 (May 26, 2011)

(((big hugs))), I hope theres still time and things change for you this month x


----------



## Starfish78 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi CBFM - users !

Sorry Glitter to hear about your disappointment with your donor - such a pain.

I wondered if anyone can give me their thoughts on my strange happenings with the CBFM this month. I usually have a 27/28 day cycle, and the last 2 months of using the monitor I had a seemingly pretty normal pattern of lows, then a couple of highs (2 first month then 3 next month) and then 2 peaks on days 15/16 which is exactly right for me.

This month I had lows until day 16 then highs and today is day 20 and I am still high. Cant imagine I'll get a peak now which doesnt worry me, but I inseminated day 15 and 16 in any case as I had ewcm and did a clearblue normal stick which clearly showed 2 lines on the eve of the 14th day.

I should say I am harbouring a secret hope that the CBFM is picking up estrogen because I am pg (lol) but I'm sure this is unlikely otherwise everyone would be using as early 'pee stick'  !!

Any advice on the protracted, late highs (and probably no peak) Why might this occur??

Thanks everyone,

Starfish x


----------



## Blondie80 (May 26, 2011)

Hey Starfish,

I did a little googling, but didnt really come up with much ~ it's all a bit confusing. Have you done a test, JUST in case?

B x


----------



## Starfish78 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Blondie,

Dont think it would show yet would it? cant handle starting the emotional rollercoaster yet!! so hanging in there and curious about what it'll show tomorrow.  DW just informed me she did some research today (while writing her dissertation!) and says no consistency in whether the CFBM can prove pg!!  Lol !

Hope you're doing OK ...  another day over!

Starfish x


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello, hope all ok. Sorry to be stupid but does 2 bars on the monitor mean high fertility? And 3 peak? Xx


----------



## Blondie80 (May 26, 2011)

Yep! hope everything is Ok Glitter?


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey, 

Yes everything is ok   I didnt manage to sort my donor for this month so i'm having a break, I need it to be honest, there's lots going on at home. However I am still using my CBFM as i'd like to get to know my cycle. 

So far I have had 4 high days in a row, no peak though, is this normal for the first month of using it? Shall I just keep testing everyday? I was thinking my peak would be yesterday (on my cycle) but am happy with the high. 

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Blondie80 (May 26, 2011)

Hi Glitter

Very normal! I had 5 highs the first cycle before my peak - but I'm sure I've read somewhere that you can get up to Ten before you get your peak as the monitor gets to know you. 

Have a lovely break, I think that's what I need next month, me poor 'eart can't take eet! 

B xx


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi blondie sorry for your BFN  I am still wondering when I will peak (if at all!) hoping it's soon otherwise my cycle is all over the place xx


----------

